

The Zachman Framework - mazsa
http://patapsco.nist.gov/imagegallery/retrieve.cfm?imageid=1216&dpi=150&fileformat=jpg

======
mazsa
Origin: "NIST Researchers Offer Tool to Aid Standards Development,
Implementation"
[http://www.nist.gov/el/msid/standards-061113.cfm](http://www.nist.gov/el/msid/standards-061113.cfm)

